# Ammunition company moving its U.S. headquarters to Georgia, bringing jobs



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Ammunition company moving its U.S. headquarters to Georgia, bringing jobs*

Full article here: https://www.yahoo.com/video/ammunition-company-moving-u-headquarters-175718079.html 

Any comments from users about Norma ammo?

Thanks


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Generally Norma and RUAG branded ammo that I have tried has been very clean, accurate, consistent and on the warm side. Also kind of pricey in the past.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

That's next door to me.....I'll take some Ruag.


----------



## Yankeefan816 (Nov 17, 2020)

Ive shot their 9mm target ammo in my M&P and Shield and never had problems with it. I’m kind of fed up with Federals high prices so I’m open to buying more Norma and staying away from the Vista products.


----------

